
Apple removes Facebook and Twitter integration from iOS 11 - coloneltcb
https://www.axios.com/apple-removes-facebook-and-twitter-integration-from-ios-11-2433996734.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twsocialshare&utm_campaign=organic
======
muninn_
Good.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I agree, this is a good thing.

I use Twitter a lot (at least 40 minutes a week) and sometimes use Facebook
(perhaps about 20 minutes a week) and I get value from both. However on iOS I
don't like to use the apps, preferring to just open their sites in Safari. I
am not sure if there are any privacy/tracking advantages to this (I log off
Facebook after visiting the web site) but I got in the habit of doing this.

